# Collison & Thornton



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm enjoying watching these guys play. So much fun. Thornton is fearless and they both are exuding much confidence right now.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

They are certainly a breath of fresh air.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VCHighFly said:


> They are certainly a breath of fresh air.


Funny you say this exact thing because these were my initial thoughts.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Bower envisioned these two guys coming in and immediately contributing as the bench backcourt. Now he simply has the opportunity to make it happen. Scott never would've given them the playing time necessary to show their true talents.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I think since Scott's departure the Hornets bench has outscored opposing teams' benches. Most coming from Thornton and even Posey has been contributing a little more as of late. Look like he may be finally getting into shape/conditioning. We all know over the past seasons the Hornets bench would get outscored by other teams' benches just about every game.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

its nice that collison rides the opposing teams point guards on the court, which in turn wears them out and makes the opposing team have a harder times getting into their offensive set. Thornton is a nice player, I feel that the spacing CP3 can create for him will help out his growth even more, and when he can consistently attack off the dribble he will become a very dangerous spark plug. little too undersized to be a gaurenteed starter at the 2 on this team IMO, but either he could prove me wrong, or become one hell of a sixth man ala JET and crawford.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I've noticed that Posey has returned from the dead.I think I said a week ago that he couldn't hit a shot if his life depended on it.That contract still looks bad,but he needs to give the team some sort of production if he wants to play.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

The question mark for me in this whole resurgence is Devin Brown. I just continue to wish that Morris Peterson could recapture some of what made him a quality NBA starter for years. He's the only guy on the Hornets' roster who can hope to defend the Kobe's, Roy's, Ginobili's, and J-Rich's of the world come playoff time. Devin Brown will get torched by these guys over a 7-game series. Also, Brown's ball-handling advantage over MoPete won't be that big of an advantage in the starting line-up once CP3 is fully healthy.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Against the Bucks Thornton couldn't get going thanks to foul trouble but Collison had a pretty nice game. Hit a 3 to tie it to get it to overtime. Good stuff.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Tough loss on the road in Sac w/ no Peja.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

VCHighFly said:


> Tough loss on the road in Sac w/ no Peja.


For the first time in the Bower era, I question the rotation used in that game. Without the outside shooting, this team struggled mightily. I would've liked to have seen a little more Songaila... maybe even on the court with West and Okafor for a really big line-up.


----------

